# Turkey Hill Classic



## burger (May 7, 2004)

Is anyone doing this race? Whats the course like, I've heard there are some hills in this race which might benefit me a little, any truth to that?


----------



## technocycle (Oct 29, 2004)

burger said:


> Is anyone doing this race? Whats the course like, I've heard there are some hills in this race which might benefit me a little, any truth to that?



Excellent race. The 3/4 and the 5 races are full. The 3/4 has some rollers, nothing bad, very similar to the Farmersville course, stage 1 of the tour of ephrata a few weeks ago. In the 3/4, the last 2 laps they detour you off the course for about 2 miles up a real steep and qick hill, then back down onto the regular course.


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

burger said:


> Is anyone doing this race? Whats the course like, I've heard there are some hills in this race which might benefit me a little, any truth to that?


It depends on how much you like hills. Last year I insisted it was hilly as all hell and an impossible course. It was really tough for me, but I was a new racer. I was 15 lbs. heavier than I am now. This year, I think it's moderately rolling. 

Apparently, I'm a glutton for punishment. This year I'm doing the Wintergreen Ascent instead.


----------



## technocycle (Oct 29, 2004)

vonteity said:


> It depends on how much you like hills. Last year I insisted it was hilly as all hell and an impossible course. It was really tough for me, but I was a new racer. I was 15 lbs. heavier than I am now. This year, I think it's moderately rolling.
> 
> Apparently, I'm a glutton for punishment. This year I'm doing the Wintergreen Ascent instead.



If you want hills, try the Tour of Mt. Nebo in July. I am not sure how far the 5 race is, but the 3/4 if 45 miles, 5 laps, 1,000 ft of climbing per lap.


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

technocycle said:


> If you want hills, try the Tour of Mt. Nebo in July. I am not sure how far the 5 race is, but the 3/4 if 45 miles, 5 laps, 1,000 ft of climbing per lap.


They failed to have a women's category last year. F*ckers. I really would like to do it, but you know how it is... being a male dominated sport and all.


----------



## technocycle (Oct 29, 2004)

vonteity said:


> They failed to have a women's category last year. F*ckers. I really would like to do it, but you know how it is... being a male dominated sport and all.



yeah, that stinks. the mount penn road race on the 16th of July has a women's race. it is located at the firetower, atop of the wonderful crime ridden city of Reading. i live about 15 minutes from the course, very tough climb, each lap is only a little over 3 miles.

however, being that it is a major league cycling event and the fact that they have a horrible reputation and had to cancel their final event last season due to lack of turnout, i have doubts as to whether or not the race will happen.

i may go to watch, but nobody on my team will give any money to them.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

vonteity said:


> It depends on how much you like hills. Last year I insisted it was hilly as all hell and an impossible course. It was really tough for me, but I was a new racer. I was 15 lbs. heavier than I am now. This year, I think it's moderately rolling.
> 
> Apparently, I'm a glutton for punishment. This year I'm doing the Wintergreen Ascent instead.


Sweet- that's our event. I will be helping run the start area when not suffering on the course myself. Remember, bring at least a 27 tooth rear unless you are really strong.


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

Coolhand said:


> Sweet- that's our event. I will be helping run the start area when not suffering on the course myself. Remember, bring at least a 27 tooth rear unless you are really strong.


I borrowed one from a teammate! I don't know about "really strong". I usually climb in a 21 or 23, but this is hardcore climbing, not the hills of Bawlmer County!

I'll be there in full pink. There's only 6 women registered for the 1/2/3 race. Does that mean I have a top 10 in the bag as long as I don't get off to walk?


----------



## technocycle (Oct 29, 2004)

Coolhand said:


> Sweet- that's our event. I will be helping run the start area when not suffering on the course myself. Remember, bring at least a 27 tooth rear unless you are really strong.



Are you refering to Wintergreen Ski/Lodge off the Blue Ridge Parkway in Virginia? If so, I climbed it about a month ago as part of my team's training camp. Ouch.. I wanted a triple ring. I did it in a 25. I actually had a teamate do it in a 21. He is lucky he can still bend his knees. It made the peaks of otter the next day look easy. Is it really 15+% at the end?


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

technocycle said:


> Are you refering to Wintergreen Ski/Lodge off the Blue Ridge Parkway in Virginia? If so, I climbed it about a month ago as part of my team's training camp. Ouch.. I wanted a triple ring. I did it in a 25. I actually had a teamate do it in a 21. He is lucky he can still bend his knees. It made the peaks of otter the next day look easy. Is it really 15+% at the end?


Yes, that would be the one. The grade ranges from 15-20%, according to the website. Not sure what the average is, but I'm not looking forward to mile 4.0 to mile 4.5. I've actually heard that's not the worst part, though.

My lowest gear will be a 39-27.  A teammate of mine did it last year with that as her lowest gear, too. She was able to manage. Hopefully, I'll be able to manage it also!


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

That's just nasty. Just riding it would be a b*tch; racing it? Fugetaboutit!


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

Kram59 said:


> That's just nasty. Just riding it would be a b*tch; racing it? Fugetaboutit!


Well, uhm... thanks. That makes me feel soooo much better.


----------



## technocycle (Oct 29, 2004)

vonteity said:


> Well, uhm... thanks. That makes me feel soooo much better.


In 12 years of riding and 11 years of racing, I have never done a harder climb. I still have nightmares


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

technocycle said:


> In 12 years of riding and 11 years of racing, I have never done a harder climb. I still have nightmares


Damn you people! Can't you be just an itty bit positive for me? A little upbeat maybe? Try not to share your puke-fest stories?

I'm scared enough as it is. Really.  

I'm about to just not show up at this point.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Oh, you'll be FINE. Really.  That which doesn't kill you only makes you stronger. Right??


----------



## RobbDC (Nov 4, 2002)

*Turkey Hill Race*

I totally think this qualifies for a hilly road race, especially in the 3/4 and 1/2/3 races. The two bing ring climbs on the start/finish stretch are big ringable but you'll see guys with it in their small rings. The gamber wall is a beast and usually whittles the field down a bit too. The results from last year are misleading as their were probably only 35-45 folks in the final pack in the 3/4 race. The 1/2/3 race get absolutely shattered every year. This, IMHO, is the perfect bike race.


----------



## burger (May 7, 2004)

*whats the 5 race like?*

12345


----------

